
AI hedge fund's roadmap to monopolize intelligence - simondlr
https://medium.com/numerai/numerais-master-plan-1a00f133dba9
======
alexcnwy
I was initially skeptical about it needing a cryptocurrency but the idea of
needing to stake predictions to prevent anonymous data scientists from
submitting thousands of predictions to game the tournament is really
interesting.

I also really like the idea of the fund crowdsourcing many predictions with
the obvious but unsaid endgame being the meta-model much like how the random
forest algorithm ensambles many weak predictors into a strong predictor that's
far more accurate than any single weak predictor.

Interested to see where this is in a couple of years...

